# Thinking about getting into relining



## septicguy (Feb 12, 2015)

We are beginning to research getting into sewer relining. Just want to get others take on the process. One of the companies we are thinking about is nu flo technologies. Wondering if anybody has any experience with them. Also any Info from those that do relining would be greatly appreciated. We currently do all our own excavation for any sewer repairs. I don't think there are a lot of companies in connecticut that do relining, so there is probably a market to gain. Thanks for any info in advance


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

septicguy said:


> We are beginning to research getting into sewer relining. Just want to get others take on the process. One of the companies we are thinking about is nu flo technologies. Wondering if anybody has any experience with them. Also any Info from those that do relining would be greatly appreciated. We currently do all our own excavation for any sewer repairs. I don't think there are a lot of companies in connecticut that do relining, so there is probably a market to gain. Thanks for any info in advance


There's a party in California this weekend with a bunch of plumbers from this site.. bring a kegger and you're in!


----------



## Doctor (May 21, 2012)

This is our first year doing PIP lining, we chose Nu Flow. Great customer service, hands down. ROI in just two months, FYI we never performed lining prior to this year. We always subbed it out.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> There's a party in California this weekend with a bunch of plumbers from this site.. bring a kegger and you're in!


It's actually closed I believe as it just got huge!


----------



## mpm (Nov 16, 2010)

I second on Nu Flow. Their customer service is unbeatable. Their product is great too.

We just started using it about 2 months ago and couldn't be happier. Definitely check them out.


----------



## 760GWS (Mar 16, 2015)

septicguy said:


> We are beginning to research getting into sewer relining. ... Also any Info from those that do relining would be greatly appreciated. ...


Why do some call it "relining"? Has it already been lined before? If so, isn't there something code-wise against reducing the inside diameter of a drain or sewer pipe?

Just kidding on the third question :jester:

But seriously, lining has to be for the RIGHT reasons under the RIGHT conditions. 

Tip 1: NEVER let the salesman evaluate a video inspection recording without the expert opinion of a plumber who's legitimately gotten there hands dirty repairing sewers. Don't diss your customers by sicking a $$$ hound on his/her checkbook/credit card. 

Tip 2: In hot weather jobs and 50'+ installations, best to spend $30-$50 on bags of ice and a jumbo tote. Inevitably, during or after "rolling the burrito" (prepping the saturated liner to pull in place), you may hit a snag (stuff happens, best laid plans...etc.) Put the liner on ice to slow the thermal reaction of the epoxy. This extends your workable time before it "sets off" or "fires off "; otherwise you could be playing hot potato and rushing to get a liner into the that pipe when it should have been in there at least a half hour earlier. :blink:

Tip 3: Avoid lining over or through tie ins. If you're going down that path, invest in the best reinstatement tools your equipment budget has room for. Obstructing the flow off the drain with "lips" is unacceptable, #1, reduces tech confidence in the process, #2, and , #3, it could certainly lead to a lawsuit since you would have known of the reinstatement because you video inspect and record every installation... Right?

Just me thoughts on that. :whistling2:


----------



## mpm (Nov 16, 2010)

Agree with 760GWS on the 1st and 2nd points. It's hot here, we always keep our epoxy on ice. Gives way more working time. Ferguson has free ice...

On the third point the only time we've "gapped" a fitting or tie in is because it was pvc and the rest of the line was cast. If the pipe is shot what makes you think the fitting would be in any better condition? Re-instating isn't that bad. We do it through the branch lines. Talk to Nu Flow, they'll set you up.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

stop doing ambient cure and switch to heat cure then you do not have to get into a panic if something takes longer to get the liner into the pipe.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Hot water or steam is the way to go! Waaaay less drama and stress! The biggest thing i see guys doing wrong is wetting out the liner on the asphalt On a 100 degree day. Cooks the liner before it even has the chance. 2. Lubricate, lubricate, lubricate. Your liner will invert alot easier if its lubricated.


----------



## 760GWS (Mar 16, 2015)

bulldozer said:


> 2. Lubricate, lubricate, lubricate. Your liner will invert alot easier if its lubricated.


What do you use now as lubricant? When I was an installer we used baby oil. (Try finding that by the case for the warehouse!) Later, we were told to use cheap cooking oil. Curious if anything has changed.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

I use vegetable oil. Cheapest and seems to work the best. I maybe crazy but we actually have a pair of sponge gloves and really lube her up! I dont have to invert at such a high pressure and really helps on multiple bends.


----------

